# Retriever Picnic Trial (Valens ON)



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

That's really close to where I live, but I don't think Dodger will be a hunting dog - he does like to chase ducks though! Have fun!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

can you bring dog just to watch if you pay. Checked site 8:30 registration and setup 9:00


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Emailed them, just have to pay at gate,you can bring your own dogs


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, you are welcome to come an watch if you want to learn about hunt tests and breed purpose activities in which your dog can participate. Head for the Powell Pavillion after entering the park--that is where our HQ will be.

The Sterre Golden Horde and I will be at the hunt test setup if anyone has questions on the day!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

*Cancelled due to extreme cold weather*

*Please note that the event has been cancelled for tomorrow due to the extreme cold weather we are experiencing. Morning temp is forecast to be -20C plus windchill which presents an extreme frostbite risk. As a result the club has decided to cancel. The event may be rescheduled for next weekend. Details will be posted on the club website **www.horshoehrc.com*


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

No new date on site?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

As of now it looks like the next one for the Horseshoe club will be our regular date in February which is Sunday February 27th.

The other one in the area is Mountain Valley RTC which holds theirs on the first Sunday of the month at Christie Lake Conservation Area on Hwy #5.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

sterregold said:


> As of now it looks like the next one for the Horseshoe club will be our regular date in February which is Sunday February 27th.
> 
> The other one in the area is Mountain Valley RTC which holds theirs on the first Sunday of the month at Christie Lake Conservation Area on Hwy #5.


Will the Feb one still be at valens

Christie Lake Conservation Area on Hwy #5 thats where i bought my dogs, Farm across the road from Consevation. Do you know anyone who bought their dogs from Hanes Corn maze. they own the feilds at conservation area


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, the February picnic trial for Horseshoe will be at Valens, and thre will be one March 27th as well.


----------

